# Used woodmizer



## Mkarlson (Feb 17, 2008)

I recently stumbled across a bandmill that may be gotten at a reasonable price. I checked today and it is a LT40HD G-24 woodmizer. The owner told me she thought they had bought it 8 years ago from a Amish man. Looking it over it looks to be in decent shape. Not that I know much about bandmills. Is in a shed and from the looks of the set up it has always been in the shed. Anyone have a clue what this might be worth? Dont have any pictures at the moment but prob. could get a couple later this week.


----------



## Mkarlson (Feb 17, 2008)

ok not funny....I post this thread and when page refreshes 3 threads below this one is someone talking bout a lt40 for $13000 lol...guess I should read first before opening mouth...or hmm something like that.


----------



## zopi (Feb 17, 2008)

the prices vary widely...as do the mills...check out how many hours are on the mill and see of they have any records of the maintenance performed..

I have noticed that the amish tend to take very good care of their tools...but it might have a zillion hours on it...might indicate that it needs repowering..

OTOH..'mizers can be overhauled for not alot of $$...the parts that go south 
are usually commonly available either through WM or open purchase..bearings and whatnot. 

The "H" in that model number is what piques my interest..Hydraulics. :greenchainsaw:

Edit:the mill in the thread below is a vastly different mill...it is a manual Lt40..the one you mentioned is another breed of animal, and typically more expensive...


----------



## Mkarlson (Feb 17, 2008)

yes it has what i think is hydraulic lift and aslo the log turner...dont know the name of these parts lol....I've watched a woodmizer run once for an hour or so but it was computer controlled and very fast. This one seems to be all hydraulic...running off a 24 hp diesel...guess I should take some pictures and pay some attention to details next time .


----------



## zopi (Feb 17, 2008)

Mkarlson said:


> yes it has what i think is hydraulic lift and aslo the log turner...dont know the name of these parts lol....I've watched a woodmizer run once for an hour or so but it was computer controlled and very fast. This one seems to be all hydraulic...running off a 24 hp diesel...guess I should take some pictures and pay some attention to details next time .



starting in about 1997 they put a 2 plane log clamp on it..dunno when the toe boards came in...log turner, and loader arms...nice toys. mine is all manual. 
but I am still making a butt ton of lumber. 

What are they asking ,if you don't mind me asking? 

The diesel HD's start about 40K$ new...and they retain their value.


----------



## big daddio (Feb 17, 2008)

i had a guy trying to sell me on some hyd. mills for the 5 to 7 thousand price one time [don't know if a dealer, hustler or bs'er]. i figured they were ragged out. agree on the maintenence. those mills will saw a lot in a few hours.


----------



## Ianab (Feb 18, 2008)

You can check used mill prices on this page.

http://www.sawmillexchange.com/

Of course it depends on how many hours and how it's been cared for, but unless it's been totally trashed Woodmizer will be able to supply all the parts needed to get it running sweet again.

Even a worn out engine isn't the end of those mills, if it's still in good condition and priced right you can replace the engine and wear out a 2nd one. 

Ian


----------



## Mkarlson (Feb 18, 2008)

I didnt even think of checking for hours....when I went in the building I was expecting a small homemade bandmill or something not even close to what I found. I was totally shocked to find a woodmizer. My cousin described it as a small sawmill and that the lady didnt want very much for it. Talking to the lady myself got me no definite answer, said she would have to think about it and let me know. Nice lady though...told me I could cut up anything that was down on her property and that I could hunt next year. 
I wasnt in the market for someting this size....heck ive only recently considered buying a csm. If the price is right I will consider it.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2008)

Mkarlson said:


> ...when I went in the building I was expecting a small homemade bandmill or something not even close to what I found. I was totally shocked to find a woodmizer. My cousin described it as a small sawmill and that the lady didnt want very much for it...



Doesn't this remind you of the story of the little old lady who had her long lost son's car in the barn that has been sitting there since he left and gee I just want it out of there... and when you go to look at it you see a mint condition 69 Porsche that just needs a little soap and water to get the hay dust off of it? Will ya take a thousand bucks for it? 

You were looking for a csm and you might go home with a fully hydraulic bandmill... talk about your bait and switch on the wife...  

(go for it)


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 18, 2008)

You've been bit hard by the sawdust bug.


----------



## zopi (Feb 18, 2008)

yep... He's been bit...

better call logrite...take two and bust up a couple of pines in the morning...


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 19, 2008)

An LT40 in a barn owned by a little 'ole lady...............argggg _then_ {sigh}

RD


----------



## Mkarlson (Mar 10, 2008)

Well its been couple weeks so I went down to talk about the mill again. She now says she may have another person interested in it. Anyway I asked her if it was ok if I looked it over again and took couple pictures anyway. Talking with her hired hand "manager" he says that her husband told her to take nothing less then $20,000 for the saw, sharpner and straightner. I think they are grasping a bit. I believe this saw is going to sit there for a while then the price will drop drastically. Since I wasnt in the market for something this big I can wait them out. If they can get it sold for that kind of money then good for them. 

Anyway here is a few pictures. The hours show 1140 and the last two pictures are the straightner and band sharpner. If anyone is interested in the saw ,by chance, I could give contact information.






















View attachment 66806


View attachment 66807


View attachment 66808


View attachment 66809


View attachment 66810


----------



## Mkarlson (Mar 10, 2008)

Straightner and sharpner.








View attachment 66816


View attachment 66817


----------



## Mkarlson (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry if those pictures were a little big. I didnt reduce them enough


----------



## Sawmill (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't think that the engine is a diesel. It looks like a Kohler engine which would be gas. _ think the mill looks in good shape but I think it will sit there for a while for 20,000. Get the serial number and call Woodmize to see what year it was built and get an appox resale value. The serial number should be located just back ot the box on the right side of the main tube._


----------



## big daddio (Mar 10, 2008)

man..........that seat and them hydraulics look real good, i mentioned a seat when i got my lt40 manual and got death threats from my dad and wife. both have quit me now..........guess i'll keep walkin'.........no wonder i want to have a beer while millin'.


----------



## MotorSeven (Mar 11, 2008)

$20K....no way. I have seen alot of used LT40HD in the $12-16K range. Also if has been sitting a long time it may be a headache to get it running right & clean out the mouse nests. I don't know what it is in a plastic coated copper wire that mice find appetizing.....

RD


----------



## big daddio (Mar 11, 2008)

MotorSeven said:


> $20K....no way. I have seen alot of used LT40HD in the $12-16K range. Also if has been sitting a long time it may be a headache to get it running right & clean out the mouse nests. I don't know what it is in a plastic coated copper wire that mice find appetizing.....
> 
> RD



couldn't imagine the damage mice could do to the wiring......found nests and mice a couple of times in behind the blower screen on mine..........reckon' that'd be a mess if hadn't seen it? and that was with it just sittin' for a week.


----------



## woodshop (Mar 11, 2008)

big daddio said:


> couldn't imagine the damage mice could do to the wiring......found nests and mice a couple of times in behind the blower screen on mine..........reckon' that'd be a mess if hadn't seen it? and that was with it just sittin' for a week.


At work we often run into damaged equiment that we have set up in remote locations where mice have gotten in and chewed wires and actually caused short circuits. 

$20K is a lot of coin for something that has that many hours on it. Before I paid that much for something like that I'd have to see it running. Even then... my mindset would be to take that $20K and put it towards a new machine that nobody has had a chance to mess with yet. My ballpark on used equipment (unless it's truly be used very little) is START with half the cost of a new one and go DOWN from there depending on if the equipment has deteriorated or is well used.


----------



## Sawmill (Mar 12, 2008)

If you are serious about buying it check everything out and make sure all the electronics work on it. I lood at one a few years ago that had been sitting for a couple of years and most electrical items would not work. I talked woodmizer and the told me that I would have to go thru and clean all the wire ends on the items that did not work. So I don't think that 20'000 is a real good buy. The hours that are on this mill would be considered as low hours. Wood Mizer used to figure that 2 to 3 thousand hours and you would have to replace the engine, but I put almost 6000 hours on mine before I replaced the engine. I have almost 2000 hours on the new engine.


----------



## scryan (Mar 12, 2008)

How did she buy it from an Amish man? Don't they stay away from anything mechanized and do all their work by hand? At least the ones up our way do.


----------



## 1953greg (Mar 12, 2008)

scryan said:


> How did she buy it from an Amish man? Don't they stay away from anything mechanized and do all their work by hand? At least the ones up our way do.



i think the amish vary somewhat. around here some will use tractors if it has steel only wheels. some only horses. one runs a sawmill w/ a detroit diesel. many use a 5.5hp honda engine for many uses even generators. some have cell phones, none lanlines. 
they cant be "connected" to the "outside" world w/ a wire. 

bout 30 of them showed up at my cousins tornado stricken homeplace in mid tennessee last month. worked for bout 3-4 hours then headed on down the road to help others. they did more than we did all week. 

sorry to get off topic i just wanted to brag on them.


----------



## zopi (Mar 12, 2008)

the rest of us ought to take a lesson in work ethic from them...


come to think of it I never saw an amish person doing much in the way of paper work....Hmmmmm...If I could have internet i might convert...


----------



## Mkarlson (Mar 12, 2008)

The amish in this area tend to use items with engines on them but not for means of transportation. I've seen cyclebar mowers and hay/straw balers both being pulled by horses. Also believe some of them have land line phones but they have to be at the road side and not for personal use...business only. 



> the rest of us ought to take a lesson in work ethic from them...


 to that


----------



## Mkarlson (Mar 12, 2008)

As far as the banmill goes the price would have to drop considerably for me to be truelly interested. She led me on a bit from the get go...but then again the price didnt come from her mouth but from the guy she calls her manager. Kind of a odd situation down there. I do know that she is willing to pay someone to block some tops up and stack near her house. She has also told me I could cut firewood and hunt so maybe keeping my foot in the door will lead to some good luck.

Speaking of good luck.....powerball jackpot is 230 million tonight. Think of the saws and mills.


----------



## timhar (Mar 12, 2008)

The "G24" on the head means it is a 24 hp. gas engine, most likely an Onan. $20K for that mill with the sharpener and setter and fairly low hours is a fair price. When word gets out that it's available, I don't believe it will not be sitting there long.


----------

